
Building 3-Dimensional UI for VR [video] - tangue
http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1023652/Building-3-Dimensional-UI-for
======
Namrog84
Video had issues. Can Anyone post a few screen shots of a few ui examples?

------
GroSacASacs
Link is broken

~~~
simcop2387
Cache link is useless, pulled this from the HTML there:

[http://evt.dispeak.com/ubm/gdc/sf16/playerv.html?xml=839327_...](http://evt.dispeak.com/ubm/gdc/sf16/playerv.html?xml=839327_KAID.xml&token=3c6c000ab0766078310c)

google cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com)
/search?q=cache:uu_7ClnTZGwJ:www.gdcvault.com/play/1023652/Building-3-Dimensional-
UI-for+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

